# ODW: Black bear seen in Cleveland Metroparks North Chagrin Reservation



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

WILLOUGHBY HILLS -- The Lake County border with Cuyahoga County appears to be the first confirmed sighting of a bear in the woods this summer.









More...


----------

